
Petition: Reduce the term of copyrights to a maximum of 56 years - llambda
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/petition/reduce-term-copyrights-maximum-56-years/MnXrd3xG
======
nextparadigms
Is this petition a joke? If we're going to try to change the copyright laws,
let's bring the term back to how much it was originally: 14 years. Owning an
idea for 50 years is just too much. You don't need 50 years to recover your
costs on one single work.

